# Cooking a whole Duck



## Scotia (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone use a cadac for cooking a whole Duck or even a chicken? 
Why a Duck why a no a chicken?
Looking for tips. Sam


----------



## Scotia (Mar 24, 2020)

runnach said:


> Oxy-Acetylene will be quicker, Sam. With a slight taste of carbon if you don't get the flame right.


Would  the carbon that no make it tough?


----------



## Scotia (Mar 24, 2020)

Mad cow for me from loch trool!


----------



## Bigshug (Mar 27, 2020)

Scotia said:


> Anyone use a cadac for cooking a whole Duck or even a chicken?
> Why a Duck why a no a chicken?
> Looking for tips. Sam


You been for a walk past the local duck pond??


----------



## Scotia (Mar 27, 2020)

Bigshug said:


> You been for a walk past the local duck pond??


They come into the garden now and again.....but less frequently recently!


----------



## hotrats (Mar 27, 2020)

Do it slowly and be aware of the fat burning build up.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 27, 2020)

hotrats said:


> Do it slowly and be aware of the fat burning build up.


Cheers 180 deg or lower.


----------



## korky (Mar 27, 2020)

I tried cooking duck portions on the barbie years ago and it was impossible to control the constant flareups due to the high fat content of the meat.Hope you succeed with it.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2020)

Cooks well in a Remoska.

I've seen Duck cooked over an open fire but at quite a height above the flames due to the constant flow of fat. Personally I would want to keep the fat for roast spuds.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2020)

Im not sure which is best,half a hen or the whole of a duck.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 28, 2020)

Where is @Meduck ?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Where is @Meduck ?



Mine's in @Meduckpond

Seriously though, not heard from Dave for a while. Hope he's ok.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 28, 2020)

But seriously, We can cook a duck in a very large wok with lid over a charcoal BBQ
Xmas and New year only as they take too long.

Would not consider doing it on a CADAC (we have) much too long. so too much gas and all the oil to dispose of !
Even half a chicken would take too long (IMO) and the danger of it not being cooked through

Leg portions of both similar problems.
But breast portions OK (marinaded)


----------



## Scotia (Mar 28, 2020)

Will throw it in the Rayburn then. Was only wanting to roll play and pretend i was away.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Mine's in @Meduckpond
> 
> Seriously though, not heard from Dave for a while. Hope he's ok.


That might be @MISTEAK


----------



## kensowerby (Mar 28, 2020)

I can make pancakes do you want share your crispy duck ??


----------



## Scotia (Mar 28, 2020)

At a 2 mtr distance and less than four people!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 28, 2020)

kensowerby said:


> I can make pancakes do you want share your crispy duck ??



Oh aye? You can make pancakes Ken?

Hmm. Think we might have to have a pancake face off when we meet up again...         xx


----------



## kensowerby (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you Marie,must admit  I have never tasted them as they always  stick  on the ceiling    
Ken xx


----------



## SandRay (Aug 10, 2020)

Used a cobb bbq for a whole chicken, turned out lovely


----------



## Wully (Aug 10, 2020)

One of my favourite toys had the barbecue about 15 years The bonus Is




 it’s got a rotisserie on It. chicken tonight


----------



## mfw (Aug 11, 2020)

Wully said:


> One of my favourite toys had the barbecue about 15 years The bonus IsView attachment 85263View attachment 85264 it’s got a rotisserie on It. chicken tonight


I've got the portable weber Q1200 with rotisserie that works well - cooks whole chicken excellently and evenly - only downside is it needs an inverter as rotisserie is 240v but it works for me


----------



## mjvw (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't now much about cooking Duck, but if you want a bigger bird for a whole family BBQ an Emu is running around Doncaster this morning
https://www.itv.com/news/calendar/2020-08-10/emu-on-the-run-in-doncaster


----------



## REC (Aug 11, 2020)

We spatchcock the chicken after marinating it. Takes about 45 mins on charcoal. Use 2 long skewers to make an X shape and hold it together making turning it really easy!


----------



## Robmac (Aug 12, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Don't now much about cooking Duck, but if you want a bigger bird for a whole family BBQ an Emu is running around Doncaster this morning
> https://www.itv.com/news/calendar/2020-08-10/emu-on-the-run-in-doncaster



Probably trying to make it's way to Hull.


----------



## Wully (Jan 3, 2021)

I got myself a Treager pellet smoker /grill on sale today nice piece of kit been wanting one for ages. I’ve been watching loads of videos of these guys in America smoking brisket ribs and making loads of tasty stuff. So thinking we’re gonna be at home for while longer im gonna try making some of this stuff. If it doesn’t work for food it might keep the midges away.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

Wully said:


> I got myself a Treager pellet smoker /grill on sale today nice piece of kit been wanting one for ages. I’ve been watching loads of videos of these guys in America smoking brisket ribs and making loads of tasty stuff. So thinking we’re gonna be at home for while longer im gonna try making some of this stuff. If it doesn’t work for food it might keep the midges away.View attachment 90654View attachment 90655



I was given a smoker recently Wully.

We've used it for Brisket, fish, ribs etc. We've had really good results.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 4, 2021)

i did spatchack chicken on the barbie at the scout center came out really well but everyone thought it was roadkill lol


----------



## peter palance (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Im not sure which is best,half a hen or the whole of a duck.


not u going quackers again. dont get in a flap. stay on track. ke4ep safe . ok.pj. happy new year


----------



## Jakethepeg1 (Mar 15, 2021)

SandRay said:


> Used a cobb bbq for a whole chicken, turned out lovely


I use a notebook folding BBQ ( go outdoors). Have done for years. Spatchcock ya chuck then marinate.  Place breast side down on perforated foil  tray to reduce flare up.  Once nicely coloured turn and cover with a deepish foil tray to create an oven. watch and turn as required. Other option, use a tandoori powder mixed with yoghurt and coat chuck. Cook same way. Delish. I have a small digital food thermometer for checking internal temps. just to make sure .


----------



## izwozral (Mar 15, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Don't now much about cooking Duck, but if you want a bigger bird for a whole family BBQ an Emu is running around Doncaster this morning
> https://www.itv.com/news/calendar/2020-08-10/emu-on-the-run-in-doncaster




Jeez, I don't know what's up with people, half the comments are about how fast the Emu can run and how they can't catch it.

A bloomin' 12 bore would sort the bugger out.


I would then sell it to Wully!


----------



## Wully (Mar 15, 2021)

Lead flavoured duck. Duck is easy too cook on a rotisserie some hoy sin sauce bit of honey wee bit paprika bit o pepper bit o ginger and some brown sugar mix together together and use to baste after an hour on rotisserie at low heat. Or just phone the Golden harvest takeaway like I do.


----------



## REC (Mar 15, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Jeez, I don't know what's up with people, half the comments are about how fast the Emu can run and how they can't catch it.
> 
> A bloomin' 12 bore would sort the bugger out.
> 
> ...


Sell it? That's a bit mean....give it to him!


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 15, 2021)

i know the O P refered to whole duck but the classic french dish magret du canard is specially fattened duck breast first time i had it i was absolutely convinced it was fillet steak, cooked whole on the bbq with a rib of fat under the skin it spits well but lovely


----------



## n brown (Mar 15, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Jeez, I don't know what's up with people, half the comments are about how fast the Emu can run and how they can't catch it.
> 
> A bloomin' 12 bore would sort the bugger out.
> 
> ...


duck fishing only requires a long pole and a noose  [  or a short croat and a lasso ]


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Anyone use a cadac for cooking a whole Duck or even a chicken?


Id rather eat the brest.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Id rather eat the brest.


Non fattening centre with mine.


----------



## Wully (Mar 15, 2021)

Sam only way you’ll get that cadak hot enough too cook anything on is to light a fire under it. I’ve kind a given up on mine it’s alright for frying stuff on like burgers and sausagees but not great for thick lumps of meat it’s ok as an outside cooker but it’s definitely not a barbecue. I can never get it hot enough and they don’t like the wind.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2021)

Wully said:


> Sam only way you’ll get that cadak hot enough too cook anything on is to light a fire under it. I’ve kind a given up on mine it’s alright for frying stuff on like burgers and sausagees but not great for thick lumps of meat it’s ok as an outside cooker but it’s definitely not a barbecue. I can never get it hot enough and they don’t like the wind.


Have a freezer foo from the heifer we had slaughtered a couple of weeks ago the best is still being hung.


----------



## Wully (Mar 15, 2021)

That looks excellent and a bonus that you know where it came from. Love that idea of growing a beast and sharing it with someone. You canny get better than that.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2021)

Wully said:


> That looks excellent and a bonus that you know where it came from. Love that idea of growing a beast and sharing it with someone. You canny get better than that.


It came fae the field at the back of the hoose ssshhhh!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> It came fae the field at the back of the hoose ssshhhh!



A mate of mine told me the story of when his dad stopped the car on a country road. He grabbed a clump of long grass and held it over a gate at which point a cow ambled over and started eating it.

Whilst the cow was busy, my mates dad induced a state of deadness by smacking it over the head with a 14lb sledge hammer!

It was then quickly gutted and loaded into the back of the car.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2021)

You can still get hung for rustling in Scotland.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> You can still get hung for rustling in Scotland.



He's a gypsy Sam.

Hanging them just makes them angry!


----------



## Wully (Mar 15, 2021)

Chinese whispers . This will be that story told tomorrow .....My mate Rob seen that Gypsy king Tyson Fury knock a cow out with one punch and he ate it  raw honest.


----------



## Bigshug (Mar 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> It came fae the field at the back of the hoose ssshhhh!


Does the farmer not count them then?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

Wully said:


> Chinese whispers . This will be that story told tomorrow .....My mate Rob seen that Gypsy king Tyson Fury knock a cow out with one punch and he ate raw honest.



It was a rabbit with a toffee hammer really Wully.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 16, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> Does the farmer not count them then?


----------

